# Limit bandwidth to a specific ethernet port



## MadClown (Aug 23, 2008)

Allright, so I got this problem, my loser of a brother who sucks at life finds it necessary to download every limit thing from the 360 marketplace(or xboxlive is a total bandwidth hog while idleing), but I want to know how to limit bandwidth on a specific port.

Im using a Linksys WRT54G with Tomato firmware.

Thanks an advance


----------



## panchoman (Aug 23, 2008)

you could always try QOS or w/e thats in dd-wrt (probably in tomato too) and give your rig a priority over the xbox..


----------



## MadClown (Aug 23, 2008)

i tried that with stock firmware and had no luck, mabey tomato's will work, ill give it a shot

edit: idk how to use it with tomato, lol


----------



## MadClown (Sep 7, 2008)

i take it that it isnt possible then


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 7, 2008)

You could make your own computer a server.
Plug the router to your PC, then plug his Xbox/Pc into your PC, let's him access internet through your PC.

You will need some kind of software, something like a firewall, so you can block things you don't want to get through.
Even without the firewall, since your computer plug direcly to the router, you will have first priroity with the internet bandwitdh. 

You need 2 ethernet ports or 2 network cards on your PC.
And your computer need to be on for his xbox/pc to access internet.

Sorry for my English, It isn't my native language.


----------

